# Finding Free Stone For Building



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

I'd like to start a thread on places you have found free rocks or where someone you know has. I am planning to build a timber frame/stone home if I can find a decent source of rock. I have enough trees to build out the roof in timberframe wood peg construction, but I'd really like to do some stone walls.

I have had family pick up stone along the highway where the state has had to cut through a hillside for the road I may find some this way too, but am keeping my options open and keeping the distance to haul in mind big time these days.

If you have ideas, places, etc. please chip in.

Thanks,

Mav


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

well around here just find anyone the plows ground and you have found a rock pile. Usally have to sift through leaves and stuff in the edge of the field to get them but they are there. Becarefull getting stone from the cut out of the road to build a house wall with many of them have weak spots from being them shotting procces and some other deftect. Right now I am getting lucky and have a places that I am able to break them out of a cliff so to speak for free for my house. It helps my mother owns the cliff.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Around here you could ask just about any farmer for rock. If they weren't far you could probably buy deilivery.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

ROFL, come visit me, you can have all you can take, FREE!


Go to any farm, ask if you can pull some rocks out of their field.
If they offer to pay you, say yes.


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

Otter said:


> ROFL, come visit me, you can have all you can take, FREE!
> 
> 
> Go to any farm, ask if you can pull some rocks out of their field.
> If they offer to pay you, say yes.


LOL

Yeah I have many say that!

I do have a lot of farm land around here and didn't even think to ask them if I might be able to collect the rock in the way of their plows. Great idea.

I know I started this topic on rock, but really finding cheap, free and other ways to find/create building materials is a great topic ere least I think it is.

Mav


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

When my grandparents built their stone house in the 1940s, they got the stone from the foundation of a barn that had collapsed or burned down (I can't remember). One day when I was driving my grandmother around, we passed the spot, and she pointed it out to me and told me the story. 

It was during WWII, and cement was rationed, so every weekend, she and my grandpa Ross would drive out and pick up as many stones as they could fit in their car, then they would buy as much cement as their ration coupons allowed, and lay up as much rock as the quantity of mortar would permit. 

Eventually they ended up with a house where my mother and her 6 siblings were raised.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You could allways try a cord wood home instead of rock, I think they look cool. < Marc


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Here in SE Ohio there are plenty of old barn foundations.
Mainly large sandstone blocks. These can be split down at site for easier handling.
Is this rock intended for Ext.facia or completely fill the space between the timber post?


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

rhome said:


> Here in SE Ohio there are plenty of old barn foundations.
> Mainly large sandstone blocks. These can be split down at site for easier handling.
> Is this rock intended for Ext.facia or completely fill the space between the timber post?


Still in the planning phase, but I am either going to use it, plus some insulation to wrap a full timberframe or I am going to build up the walls for the timberframed roof to sit on with a few posts here or there as needed and for the wrap-around porch.

I have also been considering cordwood masonry since I want to have a wrap around porch which would provide great protection for the walls. The only problem is that I would have to bring in the wood for cordwood walls as most of my standing timber is oak, rock maple, etc. Great for timberframing, but not so good for cordwood due to shrinkage.

Mav


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you live in a rock free area, like me, your pretty much s out of luck.... 

I've gathered iron ore rock for ages out of the local oil and gas access roads... they'd push the large rocks/boulders into the ditches... and I'd snatch em up.

After years of collecting, I sorted them out, and figure I had enough to build maybe an 8'x10' wall.

About a decade ago, folks started getting rip rap boulders brought in for drainage control, dams, road building. I 'borrowed' nice specimens when I could...

But... realized it was very labor intensive, gathering here and there. Put my thinkin' cap on and realized someone had to be selling this stone... Checked at the most likely place, and sure enuf, they sold the stone for 30$/ton.

It's cheaper for me to get them to load my trailer down with a couple of tons of stone (diorite, granite, some gradational limestones) and getting charged for a single ton, than it is for me to spend all day loading by hand. If someone 'gave' me free rock, it'd still be cheaper to get the construction yard to load me with their loader, and get myself home with the treasure... It takes me a full four hours just unloading all the stone.... and that's usually broken up into different sessions. Daresay I'd break down if I had to load several tons by hand. Reckon I'm saying I'd rather pay $30 to get loaded than have the same rock for free, with me hand loading...

Good luck! I love stone... termites hate it...


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Before picking up too many rocks from your roadside...you may want to check into the legality of it. I know here in Mo. one just can't help themselves to roadside rocks....now private property with permission is different.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Got all the sand stone rock you want, free


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Before picking up too many rocks from your roadside...you may want to check into the legality of it. I know here in Mo. one just can't help themselves to roadside rocks....now private property with permission is different.


Very good to point this out. The places along the road we asked, but you just don't want to go rock picking and get fined.

I'll have to look into buying truckloads of stone as well. If I can get a truck load for a reasonable price that may be a way to go for some of the stone.

Thanks,
Mav


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Mavors said:


> Very good to point this out. The places along the road we asked, but you just don't want to go rock picking and get fined.
> 
> I'll have to look into buying truckloads of stone as well. If I can get a truck load for a reasonable price that may be a way to go for some of the stone.
> 
> ...


If you have a good trailer, they'll load you in the yard, and you can haul it home... if you have to get it trucked in, the trucking will eat you alive...I'm only 14 miles from the 'yard', and it was going to be an extra 200$ for the trucking alone...


----------

